# Which camera is the best for new born photography (studio) ?



## Henno (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi all, I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera and why? 
Thanks


----------



## goodguy (Jun 23, 2017)

Any DSLR and Mirrorless will be ok, its a matter of money how much you want and can afford.
Nikon D810 with Nikon 24-70mm 2.8 and maybe some prime lenses like a Nikon 35mm 1.8G and Nikon 85mm 1.8G will be a nice beginning.
That's a starting investment of around 5000$
Of course you can go with basic Nikon D3400 with Nikon 50mm 1.8G which will cost you around 600$-700$

But to be honest the most important thing is skills, worry first about learning to to use a camera and composition and then worry about buying equipment to make money.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 23, 2017)

[QUOTE="Henno, post: 3771186, member: 221813"I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera[/QUOTE]

No offense but if you are asking that question you should not even be thinking of starting a photography career or studio.

Try just focusing on learning photography first!


----------



## weepete (Jun 23, 2017)

Leica SL-System // Photography - Leica Camera AG


----------



## chuasam (Jun 24, 2017)

Olympus EM1 II with the 12-100 f/4 lens
reasoning is that babies pee everywhere and that if you need a camera that is weather/pee sealed


----------



## Designer (Jun 24, 2017)

Henno said:


> Hi all, I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera and why?
> Thanks


Well, it's portraiture, so there's a starting point.  We have at least one thread on here about how to choose photographic gear.  runnah's sure fire tips to getting good advice on equipment

Please give us more information.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 24, 2017)

Henno said:


> Hi all, I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera and why?
> Thanks



OP:

If I went to a site for concert pianists and said that I was considering becoming a concert pianist. I didn't play the piano yet but I wanted to know the best one to buy, what response would you think that I would get?


----------



## Bebulamar (Jun 24, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> Henno said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera and why?
> ...


That is actually an easier question to answer as quality of pianos vary vastly but feature wise they don't differ nearly as much as cameras. So if you simply buy the same piano at the concert hall (which the pianist playing there unlikely to own one like that) it would be OK as it won't hinder you in any way.


----------



## Bebulamar (Jun 24, 2017)

Henno said:


> Hi all, I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera and why?
> Thanks



How can anyone answer your question? You ask the question only you can answer.


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2017)

That you are asking the question isn't bad at all, however it shows that you've currently very little experience. You've also not stated any form of budget, as some have alluded to above; there are very cheap and very very expensive options for this depending on your situation.

I would argue that unless you present more information regarding your experience and budget in photography thus far then my assumption is that you're a beginner. As a result you'd likely benefit from any camera with manual control options and a general DSLR of any level (even entry level) would suit your needs right now as you get to grips with photography.




The_Traveler said:


> Henno said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera and why?
> ...


----------



## Designer (Jun 24, 2017)

Henno said:


> Please help me in choosing the best camera and why?


The best choice for one person may not be the best choice for everyone else.  The word "best" means you will get many different responses.  Based on nothing but reading about photography gear, I would recommend something like the Nikon D810, although the file sizes are huge, the sensor is well suited to portraiture.  This camera is expensive, so when you ask for "the best", you're going to get something expensive.

If your budget won't allow for that, then I would recommend the Nikon D700.  Even a used copy of this is probably better than many other cameras.

What lens?  Ordinarily, I would say a longish lens that renders skin very well, but since newborns cannot stand or sit up, you're going to be slightly above your subjects, looking mostly downward onto them.  This means a long lens is going to be a problem.  So maybe I would choose something more like a 50mm, such as the Nikon AF-S 50mm f/1.8 G, for instance.  It is fairly good at rendering human skin, but the focal length should be considered as only marginally acceptable.  Other lenses could be better, but we really need to know more about you and your budget.

There you have my concise recommendation; a Nikon D700 (used) and a (also used) Nikon AF-S 50mm f/1.8 G.  

Then get one or more speedlights, some modifiers, light stands, etc., and learn how to use all that stuff.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 24, 2017)

Psssh you could save more by using a used 50mm 1.8D


----------



## Derrel (Jun 24, 2017)

Get some imnexpensive monolight flash units, two or three of them, a set of 40 to 43-inch photo umbrellas, a posing table, some baskets, soft fabrics and soft synthetic furs, space heater, some foam padding, etc.,etc.. get a d-slr camera, a triggering system, and watch a bunch of YouTube videos about the baby photo biz. Be prepared to spend $1,000 to $2,000 or so, but be aware, there is NOT a lot of money in this unless you know how to book and how to sell photos! This is a VERY crowded field, filled with moms who shoot photos for other moms, and the huge flood of people doing this at the low-end keeps most of these people from making much (if any?) money.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2017)

Isn't the B on the selector dial for Baby Mode?


----------



## chuasam (Jun 24, 2017)

Good luck with that! Most pro baby photographers are really just off season wedding photographers.
They'll beat you because they already have contacts with the newly weds, they'll beat you based on better gear and experience. In the Northern latitudes, Wedding Season is typically only late Spring to early Fall so the rest of the time they do families and babies.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 24, 2017)

You need to get good at knowing how to use a camera in a variety of situations and lighting conditions before you can get to the point of being ready to do professonal photo sessions. 

Also my background is working with babies and toddlers and many videos out there are showing techniques that are not necessarily appropriate for newborns. Yes, often an adult's hand is photoshopped out of the pictures, but the poses still are often ways that newborns should not be positioned. If you're determined to do this, at least let the parents do the positioning/handling and only use positions that would be consistent with what first time parents would be told by medical staff.


----------



## Designer (Jun 24, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> ..what first time parents would be told by medical staff.


You should be more specific, because not every "medical" person knows what to do with babies.

Or children.

I will always remember a repeated experience we had every year: We would take a group of pre-schoolers to the clinic for a learning field trip.  The children were already apprehensive, and then some nurse would offer to put the children's finger in a cast.  Oh, BOY, then sheer panic set in!  I don't know why no nurse ever figured out how to not scare the bejeebers out of kids, but they never did.


----------



## Henno (Jun 24, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> [QUOTE="Henno, post: 3771186, member: 221813"I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera



No offense but if you are asking that question you should not even be thinking of starting a photography career or studio.

Try just focusing on learning photography first![/QUOTE]
To learn in professional way all the institution insist to have the camera with you so why to buy the wrong camera from the beginning! Thanks for your time in response


----------



## Henno (Jun 24, 2017)

Designer said:


> Henno said:
> 
> 
> > Please help me in choosing the best camera and why?
> ...


Thank you a lot for your "best" answer I already have D700 your explanation were very helpful . Thanks again


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 24, 2017)

Henno said:


> To learn in professional way all the institution insist to have the camera with you so why to buy the wrong camera from the beginning!



ANY DSLR camera can be used to start learning! 



Henno said:


> I already have D700



You already have a camera that will work fine for learning.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2017)

To learn ANY Dslr will do.  There is no "Professional way" to learn photography.  But before you even pick up a camera you should understand the basics.  Digital Photography Tutorials

Once you understand the basics, then you can make a reasonable choice of what camera system you want to invest in and start to apply those basics.  This will neither be easy or quick.  

The word Professional in photography only means that someone makes some money from their work.  It does not mean they are accomplished.  "Professional" photographers are a dime a dozen turning out mediocre work to people that don't want to spend much money.  Accomplished photographers are a much rarer breed that turn out competent work on a consistent basis.


----------



## fmw (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm trying to come up with the name lf a camera that is incapable of photographing a newborn and I'm not coming up with anything.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 25, 2017)

fmw said:


> I'm trying to come up with the name lf a camera that is incapable of photographing a newborn and I'm not coming up with anything.


*"The Newbie"*  It describes the person on either side of the camera.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2017)

fmw said:
			
		

> I'm trying to come up with the name lf a camera that is incapable of photographing a newborn and I'm not coming up with anything.



Yuppers! Pretty much any decent camera could be used. MY personal preference is toward Nikon cameras and lenses and full-frame sized sensors, due to the way they react with the majority of lenses Nikon has in its lens lineup. But a Canon d-slr, or a Pentax d-slr, or a Sony or Fuji mirrorless camera would be an alright choice too. The majority of newborn pictures are fairly simple images, depending on lighting, and decent baby-positioining and camera-composing. APS-C sized sensors, or smaller, will work. Pretty much any decent camera could be used. Success in the photography depends much,much,much more on the photographer's skill than on what type or model camera that is used.

Keep in mind too, there's this horrific newer business of companies hiring young or inexperienced photographers to work directly **in** hospitals, to take pictures of newly-born infants while the mother and baby are still in the hospital, a day or two after the birth...these leech companies take half or more of the profit, and pay a pittance. This type of business will severely hurt follow-up newborn photography sales for you.

Read through this thread, and see what chuasam mentions: MOST baby photographers are off-season wedding or family photographers, and do these baby shoots as a part of a much larger business, and one built around many contacts and an already-exisiting business relartionship.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 25, 2017)

OK then, _pediatric_ medical staff... basically don't do something for the sake of a picture if it isn't something you'd do otherwise with a newborn baby. 

If someone doesn't have experience handling newborns learn what's appropriate to do. If you're going to use a basket make sure it's large enough for the baby to fit and allow leg movement. If using fabric to wrap a baby it needs to be loose enough to allow for leg movement (and learn proper swaddling techniques before you wrap a baby). Avoid slings and propping a baby on elbows when there isn't yet adequate head control. 

Usually it seems to take time to first get good at photography then work toward building a reputation as a photographer. Buying used equipment to start then upgrading could be an option.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 25, 2017)

fmw said:


> I'm trying to come up with the name lf a camera that is incapable of photographing a newborn and I'm not coming up with anything.



Kodak Instant cameras!
Any Disk camera!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 25, 2017)

To the original poster.  You asked the one question that will turn any forum against you.  I applaud you to have a desire to do something and is seeking advice to get to what you want to do.

Lets discuss this.  You would like to take pictures and make money doing it.  Part of your research besides equipment is also about what is the going rate for what you want to do.  It may seem easy to take baby pictures, but it's not all fun and games.  Some of the other people replying hinted as one of the problems your going to be against.  And that's pro photographers who already have equipment and if their are decent, a client list to draw upon for future business.  Then you have the part timers with cameras, that also want to make money.  They charge less than pros do, and will take what the pros turn down at for lower prices.  So, now you competing with 2 groups.  Then you have the "family friend" with that "big" camera competition.  They like taking pictures and will do it free.  Obviously you can't compete with them and make any money.  S0, you really do need to research what as a beginner you can charge.  Why is this important?  Well if you go out and spend $5,000 to $10,000 (that's the cheaper equipment pricing) on camera, lenses, lights, backgrounds, stands, light modifiers, batteries, spare cards, computer.  You need to know when you can make your money back on your initial investment in equipment.  Let alone pay yourself a wage.  And any expenses you have getting to each job.  And if you in any average country.  Your going to loose some of what you take in money wise, to taxes!

If I take one of your replies correctly and you have a D700.  That body is just fine!  Do you have some decent lenses around 85mm?  Maybe an 85mm f/1.4 or 85mm f/1.8?  Both are good portrait lenses.  Do you have any Nikon Speedlights?  The more you offer in what you have the better people can reply.  And what is your experience?  We can also suggest where to read up on what subjects to help you along.


----------



## fmw (Jun 26, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to come up with the name lf a camera that is incapable of photographing a newborn and I'm not coming up with anything.
> ...



I suppose they wouldn't work for lack of media.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 26, 2017)

Henno said:


> Hi all, I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera and why?
> Thanks



I agree with the other posters, a* Canon* camera may be the "best" for newborn baby photos but it depends on the lens, lighting, experience, and other factors.
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

Henno said:


> Thank you a lot for your "best" answer I already have D700 your explanation were very helpful . Thanks again





beagle100 said:


> I agree with the other posters, a* Canon* camera may be the "best" for newborn baby photos but it depends on the lens, lighting, experience, and other factors.
> *www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 26, 2017)

the perpetual eternal post on  "what's the best camera" .... !

(thx Gryh,  I know I'll always get a quick response from U  .. - now that's *entertainment* !)
.







still looking for that comedy emoji !


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> the perpetual eternal post on  "what's the best camera" .... !
> 
> (thx Gryh,  I know I'll always get a quick response from U  .. - now that's *entertainment* !)
> .
> ...


Tell me, did you read the entire thread?   What makes the Canon camera the best choice since the OP already has a perfectly good Nikon D700?  Also you state that you concur with the other posters that a *Canon  *camera may be the best camera for newborn photography.  Exactly whom is it that you are concurring with other than yourself.  No one else recommended Canon in their posts?  Derrell is the only one that even gave Canon a passing mention and it was no where near a recommendation that a *Canon* camera was the best.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 26, 2017)

> .
> []



The OP wants the "*best*" camera !
 sure, he already owns a Kodak or nikon, etc. but he wants the* best* !

obviously he will have to upgrade to Canon if he is to get the "*best*" !
(for that lucrative professional baby photography career)






I still need that comedy emoji !!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

Tell me, what makes a Canon Camera the "Best" other than fanboy dreams?  

Nikon and Sony's current lines of cameras have the best sensors for both dynamic range and High ISO usability on the market.  The current line of Nikon bodies consistently out perform the Canon bodies in their real live hands on trials.  Sometimes not by much but the test results don't lie.  

Nikon has as big a range of top quality lenses as any other maker in the market and bigger than almost all the other.  Zeiss has long been known for making some of the absolutely best lenses on the market bar none.  Sony has made great strides in their lenses as well as their latest lines of bodies.  Pentax, while not as big a player has always made and continues to make high quality equipment that provides excellent results for their users.  

You consistently claim that *Canon is the Best *with out ever giving one shred of evidence to back up your claims.   

The funniest part of this whole thing is that I AM A CANON USER since going digital several years ago .  What I am not is a Fanboy living in a dream world providing opinions based on alternative facts just because it is what I like or what I use.  I don't have the expectation that everyone should use my exact gear or shoot the exact way I shoot.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Tell me, what makes a Canon Camera the "Best" other than fanboy dreams?
> 
> The funniest part of this whole thing is that I AM A CANON USER since going digital several years ago .  What I am not is a Fanboy living in a dream world providing opinions based on alternative facts just because it is what I like or what I use.  I don't have the expectation that everyone should use my exact gear or shoot the exact way I shoot.




now that is funny !

*most pros use Canon* and now you use Canon !
congratz

that's a real face palm !


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me, what makes a Canon Camera the "Best" other than fanboy dreams?
> ...




 

Who says Most Pros Use Canon Camera's.   More fake news from you based on alternative facts with out any substantiation.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



LOL !



40162 by beagle100 on Photography Forum


*still looking for that comedy entertainment button* ! ....... think I found it (or him!)


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle100 said:
> ...


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



yep, I located the_ entertainment comedy_ button ~ !


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2017)

Okay children, let's give it a rest.  Just a reminder that engaging in brand wars is not permitted!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 26, 2017)

I would say Canon 1D X Mark II  or Nikon D5.


----------



## Bebulamar (Jul 1, 2017)

Once again only you know which is best for you and also if you are going to be a pro you should not ask others for advice on equipment. You should talk to camera manufacturers. In my field which is industrial automation I often ask equipment manufacturers for recommending new stuff that might be better for my projects. I often tell them specific features that I need and they could help me.
If I were to photograph babies I would use a camera with good low light performance, using relatively wide angle lenses like 35mm or 28mm on a FF camera. I would photograph at very close distance like 1 or 2 feet from the baby and not using flash. I think it's the parent that pay the bill and the tend to look at their babies at very close distance and photographing them at the same distance gave them the same perspective.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2017)

Bebulamar said:


> ...using relatively wide angle lenses like 35mm or 28mm on a FF camera. I would photograph at very close distance like 1 or 2 feet from the baby and not using flash....


Sorry, but I'm going to respectfully categorize that as bad advice.  First and foremost, 28mm at 2' might do the job, assuming the lens will focus that close (some will, some won't).  The major issue is distortion, especially in cheaper, consumer-grade lenses.  The child's nose is going to appear disproportionately large.  In addition, since you recommend using ambient light, it's entirely likely you will need to shoot wide open.  At f1.8, at 2', you DoF on a 28mm lens is about TWO INCHES!  Lastly, there is the issue of working so close to the child.  I would not be comfortable with someone working 2' away from me, I can't imagine what effect it would have on a child who doesn't really understand what is happening to begin with.


----------



## Designer (Jul 3, 2017)

Bebulamar said:


> I would photograph at very close distance like 1 or 2 feet from the baby ..


Been photographing lots of babies, have you?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 3, 2017)

No, you can't do that, not with a newborn. Even with a somewhat older baby that would likely be too close for comfort. And if someone's going to use a flash, no, you can't fire it off that close (to anyone's face probably) because of the discomfort of a bright light right in the eyes. Newborns have tiny bodies! They cannot yet (depending on the baby) tolerate as much as they can as they get older.


----------



## Bebulamar (Jul 3, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> No, you can't do that, not with a newborn. Even with a somewhat older baby that would likely be too close for comfort. And if someone's going to use a flash, no, you can't fire it off that close (to anyone's face probably) because of the discomfort of a bright light right in the eyes. Newborns have tiny bodies! They cannot yet (depending on the baby) tolerate as much as they can as they get older.



Didn't I say not using flash?


----------



## Bebulamar (Jul 3, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Bebulamar said:
> 
> 
> > ...using relatively wide angle lenses like 35mm or 28mm on a FF camera. I would photograph at very close distance like 1 or 2 feet from the baby and not using flash....
> ...


Did I say use f/1.8? I never use f/1.8. More like f/8 or f/11


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2017)

Bebulamar said:


> Didn't I say not using flash?


You did.



Bebulamar said:


> ...Did I say use f/1.8? I never use f/1.8. More like f/8 or f/11


No, you didn't.

BUT...  when you're shooting portraiture, you want a low ISO to ensure the best quality image and at say, ISO 200 or even 400, it's going to be a real challenge to achieve f8 - 11 indoors without supplemental light.  All that still doesn't address your suggestion of shooting with a very wide angle from 1-2' away...


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 3, 2017)

I would say that for basic fill light a flash with a small diffuser bounced off the ceiling would work well and not be a bother to the baby. It hasnt bothered any of the babies ive photographed anyway.

However, I also don't shoot wide open because I like more than 2 inches of the subject in focus. I rarely shoot any sort of portrait larger than f5.6 so I need the supplemental lighting.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2017)

Electronic flash...the bright light that_* "lasts" *_for 1/1500 of a second! Or less!


----------



## Designer (Jul 4, 2017)

Bebulamar said:


> Didn't I say not using flash?


Yes, you did, but a good photographer will use whatever he needs to get the best results he can.  That includes using flash.  Of course, you're not going to get the flash right in your subject's eyes, we know that.  There are many ways to soften/modify/aim the flash to get excellent results, and far better than without flash.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 6, 2017)

Designer said:


> Bebulamar said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't I say not using flash?
> ...



Any hospital or general office I have been too has had white ceilings.  Bouncing should not be a problem.  Also most flashes now come with diffuser domes (or can be purchased).  Some come with attached bounce cards.  Can also use the old stand by and just put a cloth, tissue, white paper over the end of the flash.

Before $100 bounce cards, $35 diffusion domes were sold.  It's amazing what a plain white sheet of paper could do!


----------



## rosh4u (Oct 17, 2017)

Henno said:


> Hi all, I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera and why?
> Thanks



Hey,
Try your hands on Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame, it is designed for professional photography grade. Best in Market according to my suggestion.


----------



## jowensphoto (Oct 25, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> [QUOTE="Henno, post: 3771186, member: 221813"I want to start a new career with new born photography any advice? Please help me in choosing the best camera



No offense but if you are asking that question you should not even be thinking of starting a photography career or studio.

Try just focusing on learning photography first![/QUOTE]


Also, and maybe it was mentioned, but newborn photography requires training. Idc how many babies someone has held, posing classes are paramount for this type of portraiture. And insurance. A big insurance plan.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 25, 2017)

Did anyone notice this thread was originally from June and the OP was "last seen in July?"


----------

